# Meet Ruby



## vw camping (Jun 1, 2012)

my 1983 VW Transporter T25 Danbury conversion


----------



## veedubmatt (Jun 1, 2012)

clean looking vw nice one


----------



## Makzine (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice van :have fun:


----------



## David & Ann (Jun 1, 2012)

Like it very much. Classy for a B Reg: Great wheels.


----------



## sp2 boy (Jun 1, 2012)

Lovely looking machine, even with the illegal plates. Have your wallet ready for the fines currently £60 a pop unless it is a pre 1973 vehicle.


----------



## groyne (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice, Ruby's scrubbed up well.


----------



## Delany (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice looking van you got there


----------



## mark61 (Jun 1, 2012)

Always had a soft spot for T3's.
Great looking van.


----------



## afl777 (Jun 1, 2012)

That's nice. I like VWs 

Ange


----------



## David & Ann (Jun 1, 2012)

I have checked up on sp2 boy's remark about the VW could possibly be with illegal plates. I mentioned in my post that for a B Reg: it is great. B Reg: is a 1964/65 plate or there abouts. So I cannot see it being illegal. Perhaps, I am wrong.


----------



## groyne (Jun 1, 2012)

> B Reg: is a 1964/65 plate or there abouts.



That was when the date letter was at the end of the Registration Number

Ruby's Registration starts with the date letter, so it's a 1983 van.


----------



## lotty (Jun 1, 2012)

lovely looking van


----------



## bedford1984 (Jun 1, 2012)

*reg plate*

if ruby is an 83 van the plates r wrong they should be bog standard plates as the black and white plates ended in about 1975 may be wrong but not by much


----------



## David & Ann (Jun 1, 2012)

groyne said:


> That was when the date letter was at the end of the Registration Number
> 
> Ruby's Registration starts with the date letter, so it's a 1983 van.



Hi Groyne, I stand corrected B=1964/5 is wrong. Counting on my fingers, I make B =82/83 Close enough. Hope so.


----------



## rab13 (Jun 1, 2012)

love your dub it looks great


----------



## sp2 boy (Jun 1, 2012)

From 1962 until the1982/3 the year letters were at the end of the plate, then from 1983 until 2000 they were at the beginning of the plate.

The 1975 cut off date was for musical air horns...I hope that helps some folks.


----------



## Go wild (Jun 2, 2012)

Looking good, from a fellow v dubber :wave:


----------



## vw camping (Jun 4, 2012)

thanks for all your kind comments about my van, and hi to all those fellow dubbers out there (anyone goint to Alive and dubbing this weekend 8/9/10 June)
and ust to clear things up with all those people who have nothing better to do than coment on the fact that the plates are illegal, well you obviosly take life far to serously you need to just chill a little......to cleare things up yes the plates are illegal the van is 1985 but who really cares?????? the plates have been on there for 3 years and ive never been pulled for them, even with countless police cars behind me over the years


----------



## sp2 boy (Jun 4, 2012)

vw camping said:


> thanks for all your kind comments about my van, and hi to all those fellow dubbers out there (anyone goint to Alive and dubbing this weekend 8/9/10 June)
> and ust to clear things up with all those people who have nothing better to do than coment on the fact that the plates are illegal, well you obviosly take life far to serously you need to just chill a little......to cleare things up yes the plates are illegal the van is 1985 but who really cares?????? the plates have been on there for 3 years and ive never been pulled for them, even with countless police cars behind me over the years



Hey, do as you wish, I thought that you had just bought it and thought that I would be kind enough to forewarn you, should you get a pull by the plod.

Having a loud Italian motorcycle that has a slightly smaller plate, I am aware of the risks with regards to a pull...just trying to help buddy...chill !


----------



## ellisboy (Jun 4, 2012)

:welcome: nice looking van :banana:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ruby dont take your love to town!

She looks nice!


----------

